# 96 Altima - Drive hesitation. Suggestions, please



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Can someone please advise? I may have shot myself in foot.

Got a 96 altima with auto-transmission with 112K. Car was running great. However, over the weekend got someone from Craigslist to come over and replace the O ring in distributor to stop oil leak. Had oil in distributor for sometime and thought might take care of it as a preventive maint(though car was running great). 

After the guy changed the O ring and put the distributor in, the car has been showing hestiation while driving. The tachometer will sometimes fluctuate and I can feel the hesitation often (like going forward and slowing and little lurching etc.) The guy said it does not have to do anything with distributor. My MIL was on before that with 325 and 500 (Knock and Speed sensor) codes. Asked the guy to change those sensors before the dizzy. he could not get to those to change it. I had put in 93 grade gasoline last time and the MIL code is gone for two days. But, the hesitation and lurching is still there - as if cylinder misfire or don't know. I have new spark plugs put 3 months back.

Any idea as to what might be wrong? Distributor problem or transmission or what?

Thanks


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Check to see that coil button [contact] in centre of distributor cap is sitting in place properly and all plug leads or pushed fully on, they may have been disturbed when work was done.


----------



## heelfan92 (Sep 16, 2007)

could also be you timing, it may have been messed with


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

*'96 Distributor and drive hesitation*

I got a mechanic recommended by CarTalk to look at the car. He opened the distributor and showed that some of the marks on the shiny plate in the distributor are scratched and that was the cause. Replaced with a new distributor, changed spark plugs, and wires and it appears to have fixed the problem. Still seeing a bit of hesitation - but, not as pronounced and noticeable as last time. Not sure if it is the new and rebuilt distributor.


----------

